# Beechworth Pale Ale hops



## Chiro (13/12/13)

Just wondering if anyone has any idea what hops they use in beechworth pale ale? This has become my favourite beer but I can't find anything on the web and my palate is very helpful in trying to work out what's in it. 

I'd like to try and clone this with an extract brew. If anyone has done one that tasted similar I would love to hear from you. 

Thanks


----------



## bmarshall (16/12/13)

Bridge rd says US and NZ varieties.


----------



## Chiro (16/12/13)

Thanks for the reply. I was hoping someone could give some specific info on what US or NZ hops are used in this beer.


----------



## pressure_tested (17/12/13)

I love this beer too. I asked Ben for advice on how to make a similar beer and he said the following:

I suggest using a range of different hops to try and fill out the hop profile of your beer. Try using hops that have different characteristics, ie Galaxy for big tropical fruit punch, Citra for citrus, centennial cascade for piney and simcoe for fat mid pallet. Even East kent goldings work well for that extra dimension. Getting the ratios right is the hard part, so I suggest perhaps adding one hop at a time to your current recipe each time you brew to measure the effect that hop has to your beer. Cheers ben


That clearly doen't fit the us & nz bill but it seemed topical to post it here anyway.


----------



## Chiro (18/12/13)

Cheers presure_tested.

I'm happy to use some trial and error as that's the fun of brewing. If I only knew what specific hops they used so I could play with the ratios. Since he mentioned the ones above I'll try and play around with those. I can't even find the IBU or EBC's anywhere for this beer which would help.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/12/13)

Yea they are protective of their recipes (understandably, although annoying as well when other breweries like Mt. Goat / La Sirene are happy to share the love). I just ended up having a crack at the chestnut pilsner clone, will be tasting that in the new year. Thread if here is interested http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/76390-bridge-rd-chestnut-pilsner-clone/

Ed. Engrish


----------



## Chiro (18/12/13)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Yea they are protective of their recipes (understandably, although annoying as well when other breweries like Mt. Goat / La Sirene are happy to share the love). I just ended up having a crack at the chestnut pilsner clone, will be tasting that in the new year. Thread if here is interested http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/76390-bridge-rd-chestnut-pilsner-clone/
> 
> Ed. Engrish
> 
> I haven't tried the Chestnut pilsner yet. I'll give it a go. I'm not an all grain brewer yet either. They do seem protective of ther recipes which you can understand.


----------

